# Conquerer



## chongmagic (Feb 8, 2020)

Built this one with a transformer, it sounds great. Nice and fuzzy. I had it almost populated before I read Chuck's post about the unnecessary components. 

Can't wait to play around more with this one.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 8, 2020)

Purdy CM !


----------



## Jbanks (Feb 10, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Built this one with a transformer, it sounds great. Nice and fuzzy. I had it almost populated before I read Chuck's post about the unnecessary components.
> 
> Can't wait to play around more with this one.
> 
> ...


Which fasel inductor did you use? That’s the only part I’m missing still.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 10, 2020)

I used the 42TM013 transformer with the adapter. It sounds great. One of my favorite fuzzes right now


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 12, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## Kroars (Nov 24, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I used the 42TM013 transformer with the adapter. It sounds great. One of my favorite fuzzes right now


In the middle of building this one and was curious how to correctly connect the transformer to the adapter and then to the pcb?  I wonder if one of you kind gentleman would mind giving me a quick run down and/or a picture to illustrate how that’s accomplished?  Just want to be sure I connect them properly.

I’ve looked through the forum but haven’t seen the how to.  Perhaps it’s super simple and this is a dumb question in my part.

Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 24, 2020)

Here’s how I do mine 
I put the headers in first and solder them to the adaptor board so that I know the headers will line up...
Then I take that out and put the transformer in...
Make sure the side with a “p” is on the primary side of the adapter board..


----------



## Kroars (Nov 24, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Here’s how I do mine
> I put the headers in first and solder them to the adaptor board so that I know the headers will line up...
> Then I take that out and put the transformer in...
> Make sure the side with a “p” is on the primary side of the adapter board.


You’re awesome!  Thank you good sir.  Love checking out your builds, they’re among the cleanest out there.


----------



## Kroars (Nov 24, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Here’s how I do mine
> I put the headers in first and solder them to the adaptor board so that I know the headers will line up...
> Then I take that out and put the transformer in...
> Make sure the side with a “p” is on the primary side of the adapter board..


Also, I’m assuming the primary side also faces the 3pdt when everything is installed?


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 24, 2020)

Kroars said:


> Also, I’m assuming the primary side also faces the 3pdt when everything is installed?


That doesn’t matter as long as you solder it on the correct side of the adaptor board...


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 24, 2020)

Kroars said:


> You’re awesome!  Thank you good sir.  Love checking out your builds, they’re among the cleanest out there


Thanks man
Another cool thing to do is replace q4 and q5 with germanium diodes... 
I just use the 2 outside holes and leave the middle one empty and both cathodes should face left...


----------



## Kroars (Nov 24, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Thanks man
> Another cool thing to do is replace q4 and q5 with germanium diodes...
> I just use the 2 outside holes and leave the middle one empty and both cathodes should face left...


No kidding? I’ve got a couple boards I’ll try that myself.  Also the ME6 inductor as well as the transformer to see if there’s much of a difference.


----------

